
A Possible Proof of the Riemann Hypothesis from Sir Michael Atiyah - pixelbeat__
https://twitter.com/HLForum/status/1042793378629541889
======
pixelbeat__
Apparently Sir Michael Atiyah is presenting a proof of the Riemann hypothesis
on Monday using "a radically new approach based on the work of von Neumann,
Dirac, and Hirzebruch"

